# Rescue dog scars



## Kyleevicious (2 mo ago)

*_warning some healed scar pictures *_

Hello! My name is Kylee and we recently rescued a 3 month old husky pup with some gnarly scars.
Her background is she was a single pup surrendered to a rescue from a village or reservation way up North in Canada.
The scars seemed to of healed up all on its own other than a few spots that are red or open. I am doing basic first aid and all of it is healed nicely ( if you can say that ).
My question to all you knowledgeable people is has anyone seen scars like these and what could have caused these wounds? 
The rescue thought it was another animal either trying to eat her or bite over food aggression. 
My boyfriend thinks it's a barb wire scar because of the shape of the scar. 
Etc..etc.. 

I'm more just curious as I've never seen scar wrap around a body like this. 

Thank-you in advance for your help and opinions. If this breaks the rules in any way I apologize.


----------

